# Calling all Sonderlack cars (S490)



## RMLC (Aug 2, 2018)

I know there are a few posts on this matter but the are rather old so I figured I would try to reach out to other sonderlack owners to see what they have.

Ihave a 1989 BMW 535i painted in S205 Malachite Green Metallic that is a S490 special paint car. Who else has one and what color is it?









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------

